# Filme mit Fell



## Shadaim (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich feile gerade an einem Artikel für die nächste buffed-Magazin-Ausgabe. Und der wird quasi interaktiv!
Also: Wählt jetzt Eure Lieblingsfilme mit Fell =)

Liebe Grüße,
Bernd aka Shadaim


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Pakt der Wölfe ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme. Für mich einer Besten die mit der Werwolfthematik umgehen und die Geschichte hat ihre Wurzeln in wahrscheinlich tatsächlichen Fällen, aber...

Allerdings wird es ja nicht 100% klar was für ein Tier das Monster am Ende überhaupt ist. Hab da schon verschiedene Meinungen von Hyänen, Löwen, Wölfen oder irgendwas aus dem Mutantenstadl gehört.


----------



## Crush351 (22. März 2010)

Ich habe einfach mal HP genommen.
Warum? Nunja...die anderen kenn ich kaum xD


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Kommt mir so vor als wenn da "American Werewolf" fehlt. ^^


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_X-man hat find ich mit Wolfen nicht großartig viel zu tuen 

Harry Potter die verwandlung von Lupin is einfach richtig gut gemacht genau das selbe gilt fur Fenrir Greyback der schaut auch richtig gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askabane

MFg Rexo_


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _X-man hat find ich mit Wolfen nicht großartig viel zu tuen _



Ist doch nich schwer zu erkennen was Wolverine darstellen soll oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (22. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Ist doch nich schwer zu erkennen was Wolverine darstellen soll oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim Wolverine handelt es sich zu deutsch um das so genannte Vielfraß, einen Großmarder, der sich auch durch besonders große Krallen an den Vorderläufen auszeuchnet^^. Wers nicht glaubt einfach ma googlen.


----------



## Gromoth (22. März 2010)

Underworld ganz klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohl die coolsten Lykaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. März 2010)

Man sollte auch noch erwähnen, dass die Worgen *KEINE* Werwölfe, sondern nur Menschen mit einer Erkrankung sind, die sie im Notfall nutzen, um stärker zu werden. Ein normaler Mensch aus Gilneas muss dank dem Serum im Grunde nie zu einem Worgen werden, es hilft ihm allerdings, wenn er von einer Meute Feinden umringt ist.



Worgen = Gilneaner mit Fluch, der dank Serum unter Kontrolle ist



Nix mit „Wúlferin.OLOGOTTA WÄRWULF ZERFETZEN ROFSLMOWL!!!!!einseinself!!!!.“


----------



## Cold Play (22. März 2010)

ihr habt ginger snaps vergessen... =( das ist meiner meinung nach, mit einer der besten werwolffilme


----------



## Nico Colin (22. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Kommt mir so vor als wenn da "American Werewolf" fehlt. ^^



Auf jeden Fall "American Werewolf" fehlt! Dieser Film ist mir sofort eingefallen als ich von der Umfrage gelesen habe und ist nicht in der Auswahl drin. "Wolverine" und "Der Pakt der Wölfe" dagegen haben kaum oder nichts mit der Worgen-Thematik zu tun.


----------



## Sarazin (22. März 2010)

Also ich bin von der Auswahl leider sehr enttäuscht aber man kann ja auch nicht alle Filme mit reinnehmen.

Meine Auswahl der besten Werwolf-Filme sind ganz klar (unbestimmte Reihenfolge)

Wolf - Das Tier im Manne (Jack Nicholson, Michelle Pfeiffer) 
Dog Soldiers
Das Tier


----------



## Glomslín (22. März 2010)

ganz klar 

die underworld reihe und van helsing 

es gib keine besseren als die beide meiner meinung nach 

mfg Glom


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2010)

Der Film, in dem sich der Kevin einen Wolf tanzt passt meiner Meinung auch nicht rein, obwohl Wölfe drin vorkommen.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch noch erwähnen, dass die Worgen *KEINE* Werwölfe, sondern nur Menschen mit einer Erkrankung sind, die sie im Notfall nutzen, um stärker zu werden. Ein normaler Mensch aus Gilneas muss dank dem Serum im Grunde nie zu einem Worgen werden, es hilft ihm allerdings, wenn er von einer Meute Feinden umringt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fast jedem Werwolf Film sind die Werwölfe Menschen mit einer Krankheit. ^^ Ich glaub in New Moon war es einfach nur nen Gen.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (22. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Kommt mir so vor als wenn da "American Werewolf" fehlt. ^^



War auch mein erster Gedanke. American Werewolf ist DER Klassiker schlechthin. ;D


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke. American Werewolf ist DER Klassiker schlechthin. ;D



Ja aber Hauptsache Twilight ist dabei xD


----------



## Nico Colin (22. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Ja aber Hauptsache Twilight ist dabei xD



"Twilight" stellt ja alles auf den Kopf womit ich aufgewachen bin. : )


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Nico schrieb:


> "Twilight" stellt ja alles auf den Kopf womit ich aufgewachen bin. : )



!

Dank Twilight wissen wir jetzt das Blade, From Dusk till Dawn & Buffy frei erfunden sind und überhaupt nicht der Realität entsprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altinarossa (22. März 2010)

ich hab für Wolfman abgestimmt aber auch nur weil mein lieblingswerwolffilm nicht vertreten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_%E2%80%93_Das_Tier_im_Manne jack nicholson FTW


----------



## Tueferl (22. März 2010)

Mein Absoluter Favorit Twilight Sage New Moon 
Aber Underworld ist auch hammer


----------



## KickX (22. März 2010)

einer der wichtigsten filme fehlt natürlich....american werwolf is einer der besten.teen-wolf wasn das fürn quatsch


----------



## Gast20180212 (22. März 2010)

twilight war ja mal große s****** ich würd sagen underworld waren die lycaner schon ne geile sache (jetzt mal nur von denen die hier aufgelistet sind)
van helsing zu haarig und den rest kann man auch vergessen. es liegt ja beim betrachter das ist nun nur meine meinung. wie die worgen in wow nur jetzt aus sehen find ich seh immerhin schonmal n guter anfang aber da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Die Kuh (23. März 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> ihr habt ginger snaps vergessen... =( das ist meiner meinung nach, mit einer der besten werwolffilme



Genau so! Nehmt doch Ginger Snaps mit in die Auflistung.


----------



## SerpentSeal (23. März 2010)

Ich bin für "American Werwolf in Paris" find den einfach besser als Teil 1...

Und wie schon erwähnt stellt Wolverine keinen Wolf sondern einen Vielfraß da... (Denkanstoß Wolf = Rudeltier Vielfraß = Einzelgänger).


----------



## Getränkefachmann (23. März 2010)

SerpentSeal,wegen Wolverine brauchst du keinen Denkanstoß geben...Vielfraß heißt auf Englisch eben,richtig, Wolverine. Hat also mit nem Wolf genausoviel zu tun wie mit nem Eichhörnchen.^^

Welcher Film übrigens auch noch fehlt is "Bad Moon"


----------



## Ångela (23. März 2010)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Also ich bin von der Auswahl leider sehr enttäuscht aber man kann ja auch nicht alle Filme mit reinnehmen.
> 
> Meine Auswahl der besten Werwolf-Filme sind ganz klar (unbestimmte Reihenfolge)
> 
> ...



./sign


"Verflucht" fehlt aber auch noch, ganz heftig sogar


----------



## Nico Colin (23. März 2010)

Getränkefachmann schrieb:


> SerpentSeal,wegen Wolverine brauchst du keinen Denkanstoß geben...Vielfraß heißt auf Englisch eben,richtig, Wolverine. Hat also mit nem Wolf genausoviel zu tun wie mit nem Eichhörnchen.^^
> 
> Welcher Film übrigens auch noch fehlt is "Bad Moon"




Stimmt, an "Bad Moon" hab ich auch gar nicht gedacht. Auch ein klassischer Werwolf-Film mit einem Schäferhund als Held. Fand ich eine gute Variation und der Werwolf selbst ist auch gut dargestellt.

Ich weiss nicht wer das kennt, aber so Anfang der 90er oder so lief doch mal eine Werwolf-Serie im TV. Ich glaube die hies auch "Werwolf", bin mir aber nicht sicher. War ganz nett, nur der Wolf wurde oft als Retter in einer Notsituation eingesetzt. Z. B. hat der Wolf mal eine Frau aus einer brenneden Hütte gerettet. Das war dann nicht so "realistisch". : )


----------



## Otakulos (23. März 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch noch erwähnen, dass die Worgen *KEINE* Werwölfe, sondern nur Menschen mit einer Erkrankung sind, die sie im Notfall nutzen, um stärker zu werden. Ein normaler Mensch aus Gilneas muss dank dem Serum im Grunde nie zu einem Worgen werden, es hilft ihm allerdings, wenn er von einer Meute Feinden umringt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Erkrankung nennt sich Lykanthropie.


----------



## Casaloki (23. März 2010)

Die schrieb:


> Genau so! Nehmt doch Ginger Snaps mit in die Auflistung.



Ist auch meine Meinung, das ist sogar ne ganze Reihe. Wie kann man über Werwolf-Filme schreiben wollen und gerade die vergessen? Sind halt nicht so sweet wie der ganze Buffy-Twilight-Underworld Müll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber meine Stimme geht aufgrund der fehlenden Gingers zugunsten von Pakt der Wölfe. Ja, maan, Mark Dacascos und Vincent Cassel. Genial!


----------



## Migail (23. März 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Pakt der Wölfe ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme. Für mich einer Besten die mit der Werwolfthematik umgehen und die Geschichte hat ihre Wurzeln in wahrscheinlich tatsächlichen Fällen, aber...
> 
> Allerdings wird es ja nicht 100% klar was für ein Tier das Monster am Ende überhaupt ist. Hab da schon verschiedene Meinungen von Hyänen, Löwen, Wölfen oder irgendwas aus dem Mutantenstadl gehört.



Das ist eindeutig ein Löwe. betrachte dir einfach mal den Bewegungsablauf des Monsters und am Ende die Augen, da sieht man dass eigentlich ganz deutlich, dass das Grundgerüst ein Löwe ist.

zum Thema selbst noch:

Die meisten Filme davon sind richtig gut,a ber da ich auf Comics stehe, hab ich mich für Wolverin entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Szputnyik (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (23. März 2010)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


----------



## Karius (23. März 2010)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich feile gerade an einem Artikel für die nächste buffed-Magazin-Ausgabe. Und der wird quasi interaktiv!
> Also: Wählt jetzt Eure Lieblingsfilme mit Fell =)
> 
> ...



Wolf, mit Jack Nickelson. Hast du aber leider nicht auf der Liste. 
Underworld hat seine Momente, den würde ich ankreuzen, aber die Liste ist mir zu unstimmig.

X-men hat Worgen? Ich hab den Film mehrfach gesehen, aber die Stelle scheinbar verpasst. 
In Pakt der Wölfe ist es genau genommen nicht mal ein Wolf. ^^
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt? Um dort einen Worgen zu sehen, müsste ich schon ein recht starkes Kraut geraucht haben. Checkt mal die Räucherstäbchen in der Redaktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde die Liste nochmal überarbeiten, so wie sie ist, gibt sie nicht genug her.
Sonst könntest du auch Prinzessin Mononoke mit reinnehmen. Da gibts auch Wölfe.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas. LG


----------

